# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  2nd Grand Prix...results

## BREASTMAN

November 10th...1) Coleman 2) Cormier 3) Groulx

Obviously not too many big names showed for this one!

By the way..what has Groulx been on...he looks like a monster compared to just 2 years ago!

----------


## Big Al

Groux also dramatically improved his placing from the Olympia (20) the British Grand Prix (13) and Finally New Zeland (3) a lot of the big boys didn't come out but he was a head of Tomi Thornesson.

----------


## PaPaPumP

If there wasn't a lot of big namers there, I'm surprised big Ron even went...

----------


## Big Al

Yea that confused me, no money must be in his contract!

----------


## PaPaPumP

Why do you keep posting over me....you're not doing that "All the Forum's say Big Al again are you?" hmmmmm...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Big Al

Hey bro you missed it! But one more forum and its mine all mine!

 :Wink:

----------

